# Possible to turn off comfort access only on one key?



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Have a 2013 X1 with the Comfort access...

Want to be able to delete this function for one of the keys. Safety concern if someone is trying to get into car on opposite side of car with key in close proximity

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

cwickberg said:


> Have a 2013 X1 with the Comfort access...
> 
> Want to be able to delete this function for one of the keys. Safety concern if someone is trying to get into car on opposite side of car with key in close proximity
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated.


No, you can't disable Comfort Access based on which key of the two you are using.

However, it is also not possible for someone to get into the car on the opposite side with the key in "close proximity." Meaning if you are standing next to the driver door with your key, and someone tries to touch your handle on the passenger door without the key, it will not unlock just because it's "close proximity."

The key location is extremely sensitive to the vehicle and much be close to the respective door being opened, not the general vehicle. If you want to see how accurate your vehicle really is, try rolling down the window, sticking your hand with the fob inside the window and try locking, it will not work. Then pull your hand out, and it will lock.

The only safety concern would be if you had it set to unlocking the car will unlock all doors, which can be changed within the iDrive settings.

Hope this helps or clears things up.


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, This is good to know...

However, I may also try to get a non CA key to have it coded to the car...I hope this may also work


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

cwickberg said:


> Thanks, This is good to know...
> 
> However, I may also try to get a non CA key to have it coded to the car...I hope this may also work


It doesn't really work like that. You can probably purchase a key that is not proximity based, but I seriously and highly doubt you can code one key to not have proximity capabilities or code the car to not recognize one key with CA. In fact, it seems a little pointless, I'm curious as to what scenario you would want/need that?


----------



## Melsu (Dec 2, 2010)

cwickberg said:


> Have a 2013 X1 with the Comfort access...
> 
> Want to be able to delete this function for one of the keys. Safety concern if someone is trying to get into car on opposite side of car with key in close proximity
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated.


Key with CA has two kinds of numbers : one is key number(for memories) and the other is personalisation number,this two number are not the same,personalisation number in the CA control unit stored or not decides the key can execute CA functions or not.if CA control unit just have one of your two keys' personalisation number.The other key can not execute CA functions.
Use ista/d and following those steps:
1.start vehicle test and finish it
2.select Activities->Service functions->03 Body->Locking and security functions->Remote key/ignition key->personalisation number->start search
3.choose "ABL ignition key: personalisation number->next
4.Enter or change personalisation number->next
5.You will see followings below:
Note: Slide the remote key in the insertion slot!

Press the release button of the remote key 2-3 times, so that the current data can be ascertained. 
Then continue the service function.
->continue
6.You will see:
Determined data:
Key number: X 
Personalisation number: X

Note: At least one of the two numbers could not be read out of the control unit of the Car Access System.

The personalisation number cannot be entered or changed before the current key and personalisation number can be read out.

Remove the remote key from the insertion slot and insert again. Activate terminal 15!

7.Repeat procedure to read the other key
Change two Personalisation numbers to the same number,There is nothing to do with key number,just focus on personalisation number.The CA control unit will store just one Personalisation number.This way can cancel one of two keys' CA functions.


----------

